# Delete Thread Please - Car SOLD



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

I was cruising my dealer's website and noticed this car (MSRP $122,870). Never even heard of this and not sure why anyone would pay the premium, but who am I to judge. 

I haven't seen the car, just the posting on their site. If you are interested call and ask for Ann Marie Lang (she's my CA and a nice lady).



https://www.centuryauto.com/new/BMW/2022-BMW-M4-17a5d87b0a0e09a871c407ff841d2bcb.htm


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

The car is sold.

Mods please delete.


----------

